# **REQ** Napao



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Will give points and rep for a Napao sig and avatar. I want "Wawaweewa" to be somewhere on the sig and the avatar.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

but I like your avatar


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

you like this? i tried doing it differently to what i usually do...

Avatar:










Sig:


----------



## CK187 (Oct 31, 2007)

avatar looks great...the sig's text isn't too great though


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Those are great. I'll rep you now and give points when my bets cash in.

EDIT: Now that I tried applying them, I think both of them are too big. It won't let me do the avatar and the sig isn't showing up for me.


----------

